# Missouri couple greet marching protesters with guns



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html

That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)

I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)



They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Going?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Going?


Yeah. I’m truly trying to pretty it up some. I’ve spent my life doing that. It makes me feel better. To be brutally honest , I find what’s happening in the world right now to be heartbreaking. I can’t help but feel disappointed in humanity.

All this new technology where we can view everyone under high powered microscopes and judge them rentlessly and then justify our hatred.

Saying it’s disappointing is an understatement


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2020)

@Keesha 
I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Keesha
> I love you.  Hope that helps a wee bit.  ❤


It does. 
Thank you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm wondering if what they said to the television station on an interview is that they tore down gates stating private property is true.  Because if it is they are justified in protecting their property.


----------



## rgp (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're super lucky they weren't shot by a protestor  with the valid justification of self defense.




 So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2020)

I hate gated communities because to me they speak of a society that is not egalitarian. I live on a public road without even a fence between my front door and the road. I have a wire door to keep out flies but it is never locked. One evening last week a man knocked on my door to ask if we minded him parking his heavy work vehicle in front of our house overnight. We had no objection because the side street is a cul de sac and the vehicle was too big to park there.

If people were a bit less precious about their private property they would probably sleep better at night. The couple in the video were obviously upset by the intrusion into their territory and feared attack or vandalism. By the look of their home they were well to do and very afraid of a mob of people who have a lot less. 

I am beginning to think like our indigenous brothers and sisters who do not say that the land belongs to them. Their philosophy is that they belong to the land. My philosophy is that we are but stewards of the land and its wealth. We look after things and places so that they can be shared and eventually passed on to future generations. I admire people who open their homes to strangers in need and who eventually die with little wealth. As I write this I remember my mum who did exactly that, and her doors, front and back, were usually wide open so that anyone could enter freely if they wanted to. She was generous to a T, gave away and shared what she had and died rich in love but without very much money left in the bank and no property.

I guess I am feeling sorry for the couple in the video. They are stressed almost beyond limit by people in their "private" road. I'm very glad no-one died.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> So, are you advocating the valid carrying of weapons by the protesters on the street ? .... And the possible use of them ? But are denouncing the valid use of weapons by the couple ..... on their own property ?



Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; the protestors were not on the couple's property. 

My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Sunny said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/couple-aims-guns-at-protesters-072204408.html
> 
> That house looks like a fortress to me!  *What were they so afraid of, that they had to go outside armed to the teeth?*  (At least, nobody got shot this time.)
> 
> I get the feeling that there's a lot more to this story.


I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Anyone can carry with a valid permit.   I'm not at all denouncing the use of weapons by people on their own property; *the protestors were not on the couple's property*.
> 
> My point about self-defense is that the couple were AIMING their weapons at the protestors in the street.  Aim a gun at someone and that person shoots thinking they're about to be shot ...that's self-defense.


I agree.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Humanity ! I can’t believe I belong to the same species at times. I feel like I’m on another planet. The worlds going insane.


Indeed, a sad state of affairs it is.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

Afraid of???  Two people stood up to about 100 protesters that had just broken through gates clearly marked private. Trespassing , damaging private property which could lead to who knows what. These two people stood up facing incredible danger, if correct they stood up for their rights. Incredibly brave in my eyes.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2020)

This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 29, 2020)

I am sorry to say I agree with you.


----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is only the beginning.  IMO:  There will be an internal war.  It's coming.  Householders are afraid.  They have watched the rioters on TV and are preparing to defend themselves.  Fear takes many forms.  I am so sad and fearful  for our country.


i am as well.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 30, 2020)

The protestors broke down a gate, and forced their way onto private property, and that's just fine with y'all. But defending your home is not OK? The home owners, by a show of force, were saying don't mess with us. With all the craziness these so-called protesters have wreaked on private citizens and their property, I can't say I blame them. And the fact that this is obviously a mansion doesn't matter, at least not to me. But some of you think that because they're rich, they deserve some comeuppance.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

So, the plot thickens.  The couple are supporters of BLM, and the mayor sounds like an idiot.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/state/missouri/article243864442.html


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't help but get the impression that those who live their daily lives around guns are scared of their own shadows, and look for any excuse in the book to grandstand with them.


I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED.... 

*the protestors were not on the couple's property* 
They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country 
These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 30, 2020)

Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
   “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I beg to differ.... HUGE differences between SCARED and PREPARED....
> 
> *the protestors were not on the couple's property*
> They BROKE down a gate and entered private property.... with all the dipshitted stuff these damn mobs have done across the country
> These folks had every right in the world to stand their ground and defend their property


*"St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kimberly M. Gardner signaled the McCloskeys’ actions were the real threat".
__________________________________________________________________________

"Even residents living on what they declare to be private streets cannot act with impunity, said Eric Banks, a former state prosecutor and St. Louis city counselor.

“'Castle Doctrine’ does not extend to the street,” Banks told The Post, referencing a law that gives people certain protections to use deadly force on intruders to their home. “I defy you to find one picture of the [protesters] on the grass. They were not putting those homeowners’ lives at risk.”

Banks said residents living in gated communities and on private streets may overestimate the control they have over the “fiefdom.”

“Their private street status does not supersede the laws of the city of St. Louis, which says you can’t point guns at people to intimidate them,” he added.*

Above snippets taken from this article. https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/29/st-louis-protest-gun-mayor/

I need not say more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Once again, if you wait 24hrs and quit believing every breaking news story, you'll find it's usually a totally different circumstance.
> “Once through the gate, the victims advised the group that they were on a private street and trespassing and told them to leave,” the police summary further states. “*The group began yelling obscenities and threats of harm to both victims*. When the victims observed multiple subjects who were armed, they then armed themselves and contacted police.”


Of course they did, tongue in cheek.


----------

